
$10k Programming Challenge Issued by Vistaprint - rectalthrash
http://lifeinvistaprint.com/technology/tech-challenge-2014/
======
th0br0
huh? a "we need a better binpack solution" competition?

~~~
hkim823
makes sense to me, they pay out 10k, they receive a solution that can save
millions of dollars

~~~
dwild
They also get free advertising in the tech world and a list of great engineer
that could be hired.

For $10k it seems like a pretty good deal for them.

------
kjs3
Everyone who enters will be carpet bombed with "incredible savings" on crappy
business cards and other low quality swag until the end of time. Score!

